# 05 brute force 750



## BruteTim (Oct 3, 2016)

After sitting for 5 years it's starting to come alive again!!!:rockn:


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice looking machine!!


----------



## BruteTim (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanx. It's getting there. Still quite a few more things I want to do. But she's comin along


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't think the list of things I want to do to mine will ever end...


----------

